# Venting A Little...



## marmstrong (Nov 11, 2010)

Have you ever imagined a tank set up prior to setting it up? Imagined the fish you would get, the plants, the ornaments? Imagined how great and wonderful it would all be? Then, have you actually put it in, and been let down? Or it didn't turn out to be as wonderful as you had imagined?

Several years ago, I helped care for an African Cichlid tank. I thought it was the best thing ever and I always wanted to have another one.

Well, I finally got one last year, bought the tank, set it up, and bought fish. I have had multiple tanks as a child and young adult, and I thought I knew what I was getting into. But I've come to realize there is a lot about water chemistry that I was clueless on! Anyways, after getting everything set up, I am really disappointed. I have African Cichlids, and I find myself wanting other fish - but I can't have them due the aggressiveness, which I knew prior to getting the Cichlids. I also would love to try a planted tank, but plants are hard with Cichlids. So now I just feel disappointed, and like I'm "stuck" with these fish, and I hate that I feel that way! I thought I would be so excited to have the fish I fell in love with!

I'm also disappointed with the tank I bought. I got a 56 gallon column, instead of the traditional long aquarium (due to wall space in my home). But it's hard to find plants and ornaments tall enough to make the tank look nice, so I feel like the tank doesn't look good. I also bought a power filter instead of a canister filter, which I also feel detracts from the asthetics of the tank.

I feel like I made all the wrong choices and spent a lot of money.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

aww Im sorry that it wasn't as great as you thought. You could always ask your LFS if they can trade fish with you and get some different fish?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh boy have I!I am very happy with what i have now,and it took many years for me to get here.Depending on what fish you would like to have,you may just need to see your current stock and redo the tank.Angels and discus love tall tanks,and plants that will work well are amazon swords.If you dont want to try the angels or discus but still want some cichlids,you can get some rams.They are smaller and from what ive heard they are great fish and some of the best parents.You can look on craigslist for a deal on canister filters and can even list your fish on there.Or if you feel confident enough,look up how to ship them and place them on Aquabid.

You can always delve into the underwater world of wild bettas,hehe.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow. Sorry to hear you're not happy. What other fish were you thinking about?


----------



## marmstrong (Nov 11, 2010)

Actually, I had been thinking I really wanted to try to keep Angelfish.

But now I'm afraid if I try, I'll get them and be disappointed! I don't trust myself. Plus I'd hate to change everything at this point. I've spent a lot of money buying stuff suited for African Cichlids.


----------



## Lei (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a tank that is 3 ft deep. (I think it is 70 gallons) It was a custom made tank but I bought it used so I am not sure. I bought it for the angel fish.

I can comiserate a bit because they are so hard to set up/plant etc. I can't reach the substrate at all. I have to use reachers and tongs. Then half the *&%$ plants died because the tank was too deep for the lighting and now I need stronger lights. So then I had to remove the dead plants and add some plastic plants after the tank was how I had wanted it. I hate plastic plants.

Not so much I am not happy with it, just that it is a big pain to get it the way I want it and problems keep arising. Not all the fish are in there yet as I am afraid it might still spike some nitrates (Though I used water from a healthy tank so I doubt it) Though, I can tell you that the angel LOVES it.

Maybe you could sell the ciclid's and the items for them as there certainly is a market for them? You could always try to find a canister used then sell yours used so you won't lose money. If you do try a planted tank down the road, you will have to figure out the right plants for this type of tank. The plants I always had luck with did not like it.

Good luck!


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

if getting a second tank is out of the question, this way you would have your first fish you fell in love iwth and your new ones, why not trade them like was mentioned earlier. I have an 2 angels right now, and love them. South American Cichlids are what I plan on keeping from now on. Not 100% as colorful as their African Brothers and Sisters but still a joy.


----------



## marmstrong (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you, everyone for the lovely suggestions.


----------



## marmstrong (Nov 11, 2010)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> if getting a second tank is out of the question, this way you would have your first fish you fell in love iwth and your new ones, why not trade them like was mentioned earlier. I have an 2 angels right now, and love them. South American Cichlids are what I plan on keeping from now on. Not 100% as colorful as their African Brothers and Sisters but still a joy.


Once I got mostly African Cichlids in my tank, was when I realized I really liked the South Americans more. A little more docile (still somewhat aggressive), but not nearly as vicious. The African I have are just down right vicious. Several of their tails stay constantly nipped from fighting with each other. Also, the local Petsmart just started carrying Electric Blue Dempseys...gorgeous fish! But, alas, I can't have one.

I guess in my older age, I've really started to appreciate the art of "getting along", and fish that are so aggressive just aren't appealing to me anymore.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I had the same problem with stocking. Honestly, not so much with my tank or filter choices but I haven't gotten any tall tanks. I don't think I would like them either. But, with the fish I fund when I got community fish I wanted Cichlids and when I got a few of them I wanted a monster Cichlid (currently, an Oscar) so, the only thing I have found that is pacifying me is getting more tanks. Currently I have 5 (details are in signature) but the plan, at least for now, is like this: a saltwater tank, angel tank, Flowerhorn tank, community tropical tank, 3 or 4 large fry tanks and probably one BIG showcase large size Cichlid tank. That is my current dream for when I am done. So, just try to keep with the 'this is what I have' but 'this is Im gonna get later' and hopefully you'll feel a little better about it. I know I do. For example, my angel tank is the current home of my Oscar. When he dies of either old age or HITH (he was sick when I got him) then that tank will be transformed in to my angel home.


----------



## marmstrong (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the input.  I feel better knowing I'm not the only one who's had second thoughts about their tanks and fish choices.

I know there are tons of beautiful Cichlid species out there, but I am unfortunate enough to live in a small town, and I am stuck with the more "common" varieties. I think that's why I was so enchanted with the Electric Blue Dempsey I saw...it was DIFFERENT! I also think that's why I don't like my tank setup either. I can't find any nice choices in the way of large driftwood or things like that. I'm stuck with artificial everything - and my tank isn't the lovely aquatic paradise I originally imagined.

But I think I will live with what I have (it's not awful, I'm just let down), see it through, and either get another tank at some point, or re-do this one when my fish see their ripe old age.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

my guess 
cant angels live with african cichlids ? 

i have rams and never saw them coming above halfway up the tank and i believe angels are good and big enough to get away without attacking but still an take the aggression 

they will settle at the top part if they are smart enough and probably cichlids wont swim that high  

good luck


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry to say but african cichlids would rip an angel to shreds. It may not happen immediately, but it will happen.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah botta keep those continents seperate...africa and south america need to be kept seperate...


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I know the feeling. I like the oddball sorts of fish, and my wife absolutely can't stand them, so we have a community tank. I did manage to talk her into letting me do a 10G planted shrimp tank. Try picking tankmates to go with shrimp.. everything views them as food.

A few thoughts: One, can you have another tank of some variety? You could do an NPT (beaslbob build threads) and pick some peaceful community fish. If you plant heavily enough, you can do without a filter. I still keep a sponge filter in it as my security blanket, but I think I could pull it out if I wanted. Beaslbob does planted tanks with no filter or water changes and populates them with platies or guppies.

Maybe you could do a semi-aggressive tank? Angels, blood parrots, or rams? Rainbows may be good choices as well.

Good luck


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I definitely know where you are coming from! When I was just doing my newest tank, I thought it would be easy but it wasn't! It didn't turn out right, at least not yet. And like someone else posted, I originally got a 45 gal tall that was impossible to reach to the bottom of, and the plants had to be plastic and it just didn't look beautiful. 

I think we all start somewhere. If we didn't make mistakes, we wouldn't really learn, I guess. And if it came easy to us, well, maybe we wouldn't appreciate it as much. Lots to learn for sure!!

Hang in there! The tank of your dreams will happen!! :fish10:


----------



## Santaaa (Dec 20, 2010)

Breed them. Trust me when I found aggressive fish that I could not house with other fish. I loved to breed them. I mostly had aggressive killifish. Plus you could sell or trade the off-spring. Breeding fish is a challenging hobby and will help find something other than buying more fish. Also one 20 gallon long or tall tank will help satisfy the need but make sure to stick to community fish and make sure you only buy 1 or 2 at a time. That way you have room to expand.

A pleco may work. Check Liveaquaria.com for the compatability chart. It is the only one listed that should do well. There are a bunch listed under caution.


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I have this problem in a way... I want way more types of fish than can go together. I also want several tanks but have barely any money. I currently have a 29g that is on its way to being ready to go, still waiting on plants. I ordered the plants before xmas and then the company got behind and now I am behind lol. So my plans for this tank got messed up. I am thinking about my next tank being a 20g high, not sure yet though.

My dream is to have a cichlid tank, nature tank (look those up, awesome!) Livebearer tank, angel tank, gourami tank, several saltwater tanks, and someday a GIANT tank built into my house lol. 

Good luck with enjoying what you have or getting something else.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Just don't be to hasty about doing anything. There is a buzz to getting a new tank or new fish that doesn't last long, if you keep chasing the buzz you'll never be happy. Not to say you can't change your mind about what you want but you might find if you take some time to improve what you have you'll be happier. Try searching online for pics of African Cichlid tanks you like and see what tips you can pick up. You could try having a higher pile of rocks to fill the space better.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

snail said:


> There is a buzz to getting a new tank or new fish that doesn't last long, if you keep chasing the buzz you'll never be happy.


Chasing the buzz is what keeps me happy, lol.


----------



## marmstrong (Nov 11, 2010)

Santaaa said:


> Breed them. Trust me when I found aggressive fish that I could not house with other fish. I loved to breed them. I mostly had aggressive killifish. Plus you could sell or trade the off-spring. Breeding fish is a challenging hobby and will help find something other than buying more fish. Also one 20 gallon long or tall tank will help satisfy the need but make sure to stick to community fish and make sure you only buy 1 or 2 at a time. That way you have room to expand.
> 
> A pleco may work. Check Liveaquaria.com for the compatability chart. It is the only one listed that should do well. There are a bunch listed under caution.


Are you saying a Pleco with my Cichlids? I've pretty much given up on that. I've had 2 (at different times) and both were killed within days.


----------



## marmstrong (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the encouragement. The ideas and input have been great to read!


----------



## marmstrong (Nov 11, 2010)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> Yeah botta keep those continents seperate...africa and south america need to be kept seperate...


Yeah I learned that along the way too...didn't know they needed to be separate until I joined this forum and started reading books on the 2 types. That's why I have 2 South American species in my current tank. A Blood Parrot and a Green Terror. The Green Terror holds his own, and is quick enough to get away. The Africans don't mess with the Blood Parrot, I think simply because at this point he is so much bigger than they are. I watch them very closely and if I start to see Ted (the Blood Parrot) getting picked on, he will be relocated. Even if it means buying another tank. Ted is my favorite by far.


----------



## Santaaa (Dec 20, 2010)

marmstrong said:


> Are you saying a Pleco with my Cichlids? I've pretty much given up on that. I've had 2 (at different times) and both were killed within days.


Really? Hmm that is strange usually liveaquaria.com's compatability chart is very helpful and is usually spot on. Maybe drop them an email and ask them about it as I am sure they would be willing to help you.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Chasing the buzz is what keeps me happy, lol.


It's okay if you have space and time but if you are limited to one tank you have to find what works for you and stick with it. Not saying the buzz isn't great but it wears off when you have a fish that's going to live for 10 years.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Santaaa said:


> Really? Hmm that is strange usually liveaquaria.com's compatability chart is very helpful and is usually spot on. Maybe drop them an email and ask them about it as I am sure they would be willing to help you.


Fish don't read charts. The problem with those types of things is that they are generic. They don't take into account that some fish are just different for their breeds. It happens sometimes. If fish didn't have personalities then we probably wouldn't like them much. Perhaps if you could get a full grown pleco to add with young cichlids that might work. Then as the cichlids grow they probably would not attack the Pleco, since they will be so used to him.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay, I'm sensing that some of you all are addicted to aquariums. This is a BAD THING!

I'm suggesting that like with everything else that is addictive a 12 step group be formed to help you all overcome your addiction.

I'm having trouble coming up with all the steps, maybe someone can help. Here's what I have so far.

Step 1: Send all your tanks and equipment to me.

Well that's all I have. The first step is the most important one however!


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

rtbob said:


> Okay, I'm sensing that some of you all are addicted to aquariums. This is a BAD THING!
> 
> I'm suggesting that like with everything else that is addictive a 12 step group be formed to help you all overcome your addiction.
> 
> ...


Just came up with the second step for the Aquarium Abusers Anonymous 12 step group (you all have a name now)!

Like in all addictions "slips" are going to happen. A slip is when despite your best efforts you run out and buy a new aquarium or any aquarium related item. Don't feel bad, it is bound to happen. 

I would actually encourage a slip or to as it will keep you growing in the program. Step two will take care of any/all of your slips.

Step Two: If you ever,ever,ever buy a aquarium or aquarium related item you MUST go back to step one.

Your welcome.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

LMAO OMG that's hilarious!!!! It's too bad our fish can't appreciate a great sense of humour!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

HI,My name is Beverly,and i am a tank addict.It happened several years ago.A so called friend offered me a taste.Just a small tank,itll never hurt anything.Well the small tank turned into an even bigger one.Then even bigger.Well then i wasnt satisfied with just one.Oh man i have a problem!I found a seller,who will discount me on a fish.HELP ME,i dont want to spend all my money.Its about to where i have no choice!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

:hahaha:


----------

